# Pink nose?



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I admit I never had a puppy and do not know if they get a "snow nose" that early, but I imagine they could. Every dog is different, some noses stay mostly black through the year, some vary summer to winter.

Here is fiona in the fall










And after this winter










I can just see some pigment coming back in lately.



Cocodaminkie said:


> I read somewhere that stainless steel bowls are supposed to reduce the chance of pink nose occurring- is there any truth to that?


It is a myth. Handsome guy BTW


----------



## Torbitudes (Aug 7, 2010)

We were wondering the same thing. Cookie just got spayed and I've noticed that her nose has been turning slightly pink in the last two weeks or so. Her parents both have black noses and she had a black nose until recently (she is now 8 1/2 months).


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Torbitudes said:


> We were wondering the same thing. Cookie just got spayed and I've noticed that her nose has been turning slightly pink in the last two weeks or so. Her parents both have black noses and she had a black nose until recently (she is now 8 1/2 months).


Hank's nose turned pinkish his first winter but turned back to black in the summer. He uses either pottery or stainless bowls. The left pick was taken in Nov. (@ 4 mos.). The right was taken in Jan. (@ 6mos.).


----------



## 2goldens2love (Feb 8, 2011)

I can only speak from experience regarding the plastic bowl -- we had one outside for a bit -- it was only used for the spring going into the summer and sure enough Penny's nose started to turn pink -- when we stopped using it, it turned back -- when I googled it several sites referred to it as plastic dish dermatitis.


www.doggedhealth.com | Plastic Dish Dermatitis

*Plastic Dish Dermatitis*


*What is plastic dish dermatitis?

*
Plastic dish dermatitis is a nose and chin irritation caused by an allergic reaction to a chemical compound in plastic.

*What will plastic dish dermatitis looks like in my dog?

*
Plastic dish dermatitis causes loss of color in your dog’s nose. Your dog's nose will be red and irritated, but it will not be ulcerated. Plastic dish dermatitis can also cause pustules (pus-filled bumps) on your dog’s chin. The impacted areas will likely be itchy and may also be painful.


*How does my dog get plastic dish dermatitis?

*
Plastic dish dermatitis is caused by an allergic reaction your dog has to a chemical compound in plastic. The condition is most frequently found in dogs who use plastic food and water dishes.


*How is plastic dish dermatitis diagnosed?

*
Since loss of color in the nose can be a symptom of several dermatological disorders, a nasal scraping, blood work, and perhaps a biopsy will be required to rule out other causes of your dog’s nose and/or chin irritation.


*How is plastic dish dermatitis treated?

*
Using non-plastic feeding and drinking dishes will generally eliminate your dog’s exposure to the compounds which cause this condition. Your vet might also prescribe oral and topical corticosteroids to soothe your dog’s irritations. However, because dogs often try to lick off topical medications, oral medications are generally preferred.

*How is plastic dish dermatitis prevented?

*
To help prevent this condition, do not serve your dog food or water in plastic dishes.

*Can I get plastic dish dermatitis from my dog?

*
No, you cannot catch plastic dish dermatitis from your dog.


----------

